# Regent International School Fees



## Ray-a-sunshine (Mar 31, 2009)

Could someone please help me here. Out of the 6+ schools I have contacted in the last week the Regent school is the only one to have gotten back to me. The only problem is their website isn't working that great for me and I can't find the school fees anywhere. Before I send them off their money with my childrens application I want to make sure I can afford it. 

Does anyone have the school fees for year 1, year 9 and year 10?

Also the older daughter isn't really overly athletic and more drama/arts/music etc. What is this portion of the school like?

Thank you in advance


----------



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

For my 4 year old daughter joining in September, the fees are 30k per year, it is not showing on the website, so you have to call them and ask about the fees.


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

basimoli said:


> For my 4 year old daughter joining in September, the fees are 30k per year, it is not showing on the website, so you have to call them and ask about the fees.


Where is that school located?


----------



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

Del said:


> Where is that school located?


Regent International in the Greens


----------



## CarolineH (Nov 12, 2008)

Ray-a-sunshine said:


> Could someone please help me here. Out of the 6+ schools I have contacted in the last week the Regent school is the only one to have gotten back to me. The only problem is their website isn't working that great for me and I can't find the school fees anywhere. Before I send them off their money with my childrens application I want to make sure I can afford it.
> 
> Does anyone have the school fees for year 1, year 9 and year 10?
> 
> ...


Hi,
My son is at Regent and we have the fee structure for 09/10 on paper so here goes:
Year 1 = 35,000AED 
Year 9 = 41,000AED
Year 10 = 41,000AED

This is tuition only, hopefully you have been told registration, assessment, caution deposit, transport etc are extra.
If you have any specific questions about the school I would be happy to answer and give my opinion.

As for your older daughter, the school has a group called RISSPA (Regent Intl school sports and performing arts) they run some good clubs etc. The school put on a great show earlier this year with dancing, bands and acting etc. It seems to cater well for all the extra curricular stuff.

Cheers for now
Caroline


----------



## Mother_of_two (Feb 5, 2011)

hi. i want to change my childs school to Regent international school. i can not find the current fees. please anyone can tell me what are the fees for G2? ( 2011-2012)
thanks


----------



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

My son started school here in Dubai in October about 8 weeks into the school term and we had same problem as you schools not returning our calls, etc. We got our boy into Wellington Iternational School 

GEMS Wellington International School

We called up on the off chance they would have spaces and they sent out paperwork to fill in then we went and dropped it off personally at the same time as putting in other applications to other schools. After just the initial visit it was the one we really hoped he'd get accepted into and the whole entry system was easy and fairly painfree.

We found the staff very friendly & helpful and the school itself is beautiful and the facilities excellent - it recently achieved "outstanding" in it's annual inspection for the second year in a row and even after our first vist it was our preferred school.

Look at their website and see what you think it might be worth reviewing as it seemed to "tick" all the boxes for us 

Regards
Debra


----------

